# pets for the Elderly Foundation



## seniorcats (Apr 22, 2007)

http://petsfortheelderly.org/

The Pets For the Elderly Foundation *makes donations to participatinganimal shelters throughout the United States for senior citizens (over60 years of age) who adopt a companion dog or cat from a participatingshelter.*

This web site may be something to check out either for those interestedin adopting or for those wanting to make a donation. Dogs andcats are specifically mentioned while rabbits are notmentioned. I do note that many of the participatingshelters have rabbits avaialable for adoption. I thnk I wille-mail these folks and see if they subsidized rabbit adoptions or willconsider it. 

When I get a reponse, I will post it here.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 23, 2007)

Rabbits work really well! I hope theysupport them. What a great program, thanks for postingthis. 







sas :?


----------



## Haley (Apr 24, 2007)

aww who's that with Pipp? What a sweet pair they make!


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 24, 2007)

*Pipp wrote:*


> Rabbits work really well! I hope they supportthem. What a great program, thanks for postingthis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now there's a happy man! See what bunny can do?

I forgot to write the foundation today. Will have to write a reminder to e-mail them tomorrow.


----------



## Starina (Apr 24, 2007)

This is great. Also, I heard somewhere thatstroke victims recover their speech alot faster if they have an animalaround. People LOVE talking to animals!

~Star~


----------



## Pipp (Apr 24, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> aww who's that with Pipp? What a sweet pair they make!



That's my daddy. :angel: 

He had mild dementia and a minor stroke at 93 andhad to beput in a care home. (He was quite a bit older than my motherand had us later in life, so it wasn't unexpected). I'd visithim there with Pipp, and the entire ward -- all of whom were in farworse shape mentally than my father -- brightened up (and calmed down)when she was there.

My dadgrew bored and depressed after awhile and reallywouldn't respond much to anything -- other thanPipp. He eventually decided that 94 years wereenough and he didn't really want to put up with his health problems anymore, and stopped eating and drinking. He becamecomatose,notresponding at all to anybody forseveral days. I brought Pipp in and put her on hischest.He opened his eyes, smiled a big, brightsmile, and said, "Oh, the bunny!" He petted her a few times,before falling back asleep. Those were his finalwords.No condolences necessary.It was his choice, and it really was the next best thing to livingforever.

It sure showed me the power ofa pet in the healtharena. He always liked animals, but I never thought of himasa fanatic.But the difference thatbunnymade in the care home was remarkable.

sas  and Pipp thetherapy bunny :bunnydance:

PS: I really should look into places in the neighbourhoodallowing bunny visits, thanks for the reminder.:hug2:


----------



## Haley (Apr 24, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Ibrought Pipp in and put her on his chest.He openedhis eyes, smiled a big, bright smile, and said, "Oh, thebunny!" He petted her a few times, before falling backasleep. Those were his final words.


What a beautiful story. Im tearing up here. I have a great aunt who hasdementia and is in a home. Ive never thought of taking one of the buns,but this makes me think it might be worth a shot. She always listenswhen I tell her about my bunnies, maybe I'll take Basil next time andsee how he does. 

Its amazing how animals can touch our lives in ways that humans cant.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 24, 2007)

Pipp, that's a great story. :hug2:

Calm, social rabbits make great therapy animals. Oberon had agreat time visiting my husband's work- a home for mentally disabledadults. I'm reading the book Lops as Pets right now, and theauthor is a french lop breeder who also uses her rabbits as therapyanimals in local hospitals. She has some very touchingpictures of her rabbits with patients, and some stories about how theymade a difference. Especially in the patients who had seriousdepression due to their conditions. Bunnies make peoplehappy.


----------



## Starina (Apr 25, 2007)

Who doens't like rabbits? My BIL who tries to bea tough guy will always get on his hands and knees and pet my bunnywhen he comes over. 

Very touching story Sas. Sounds like Pip is made for therapy.

~Star~


----------



## ec (Apr 28, 2007)

My mom is in her early 80s and had to move intoassisted living in the fall of 2005. I bring Nibbles to visit her everyso often, and she just loves having her there!

But then, Nibbles has brought a lot of joy into my life, and is alively and funny little critter. No wonder she makes my mom smile.


----------

